

Ex-default for Kindle 2 text-to-speech: Legal?  - mattmaroon
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13512_3-10184974-23.html

======
mattmaroon
I found this pretty fascinating since everyone in the Silicon Valley
echochamber seems to be basing their arguments on the assumption that the
feature was covered under fair use.

